# Add "Forum" column?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The "New Posts" view includes a column named "Forum" that shows which forum the thread is in.

Would it be possible to add this same "Forum" column to the "Subscribed Threads" list in the Control Panel page? 

I always start browsing with my Subscribed Threads on my Control Panel. For various reasons, it's helpful for me to see which forum some threads come from so I can prioritize how I want to open my active threads. (It's not always easy to go by context of the thread title alone, believe me I've tried!)

Thanks.


----------

